# water pressure puzzel



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Have you checked the water pump/impeller? If the engine was ever run without being in water, the impeller could be chewed up


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Boerne said:


> 2014 Nissan 30hp 4-stroke, connecting water bra to engine turning on the water, engine starts red indicator light come on and then off signaling everything is OK...BUT water pressure gauge is not registering and the pee hole is not peeing.....let it run to see if the engine heats and it does not ......any ideas on what going on????


I have a 2015 F60 Yamaha and the water pump would not pick up with a one supply side flush muff. So I bought a dual supply flush muff and no problem flushing. First OB I have owned that would not pick up with a single side supply.


----------

